
Jessica Alba's Honest Co. Slashes Its Valuation - elsewhen
https://www.axios.com/jessica-albas-honest-co-slashes-valuation-2493350812.html
======
RcouF1uZ4gsC
Whenever some person or company calls themselves "Honest", "Trustworthy",
"Wholesome", etc I immediately start thinking that they are going to
overcharge me for something. In this case, it seems my heuristic worked well.

~~~
Turing_Machine
I have a similar reaction to any website that calls itself "truth(whatever)",
"fact(whatever)", or anything along those lines.

So far, every time I've investigated it, my suspicion has been justified.

Of course, the grandaddy of them all was _Pravda_.

~~~
diminish
And the _Don 't be evil_ mantra. We've ended up with a search engine which
returns ads in 85% of clickable screen asset and soon may start to mix paid
and organic search and we're ready for it.

~~~
aedron
That's not evil. Let's keep a sense of perspective.

~~~
agumonkey
Yeah that's nothing compared to the change in result due to some government
censorships...

------
gm-conspiracy
So, they have already raised $220 million, and now need an E round of around
$75 million...why do they need the additional capital?

------
alexasmyths
The more interesting piece is how the name 'Jessica Alba' always before the
title every time it is mentioned.

Because what would they do without star power?

Note: George Clooney's billion dollar sale of a brand new Tequila company.

And we work hard on algorithms?

~~~
cscurmudgeon
> And we work hard on algorithms?

There are mathematicians (and scientists) who work harder than most
programmers and are poorer than most programmers.

~~~
ProAm
It's probably just a rounding error

~~~
j7ake
150000 / year for fresh graduate versus 30000/year for fresh PhD student is
not a rounding error.

~~~
dagw
How to you end up making only 30000/year with a PhD in a subject where
graduates make 150k? Even post-doc positions tend to pay more than that.
Everybody I know that has a STEM PhD and went into industry earns a lot more
than I do.

~~~
drchickensalad
PhD _student_

------
jseliger
That's interesting: Does Honest Co. make Honest Tea? Because last time I was
looking at Honest Tea (or however it may be spelled), every variety had added
sugar. Which is not good: [https://www.amazon.com/Case-Against-Sugar-Gary-
Taubes/dp/030...](https://www.amazon.com/Case-Against-Sugar-Gary-
Taubes/dp/0307701646).

If their sweetened tea is any indication, they may be caught in the uncanny
valley where normal people still drink soda and people who've gotten the news
about sugar won't drink sweetened drinks. Leaving them with no one.

~~~
Axsuul
Honest Tea's name comes from how their ingredients are sourced. They never
claimed for it to be good for you.

~~~
pvdebbe
I thought it's just a pun for honesty

